# My kitty's asthma is acting up...



## Zoe&Nuny's Mom (Nov 30, 2004)

My almost 3yr old kitty is having more and more asthmatic coughing. I took her to the vet, but they said there was nothing they could really give her except to give her some cortisone shot which I didn't want them to do. They did this once before and it was only ok for a little bit and then she starts up again. He gave me no reason for an all of a sudden trigger.

Nothing in her environment has changed and I don't know what to do with her. She is an exclusively indoor cat since she was kitten. She has gone from hacking once or twice a day to about at least 10 times per day sometimes causing her to throw up too. I hate seeing her like that and being helpless. She has an extremely sensitive tummy and she doesn't do well on every food. I had her on the Natural Balance Venison & Green Pea, but she starting throwing that up too. 

I'm so upset and frustrated at the same time. 

Any recommendations on what I can do for her?

Thanks.


----------



## Zoe&Nuny's Mom (Nov 30, 2004)

Meowmie, Thank you so much for the information. I actually have a holistic vet just 5 minutes from me and I will be scheduling her in to see how she can help her. 

I live in Florida, but the weather has cooled off and I guess even being indoors, cats can be affected by the weather changes. That may be one cause for it after reading that article. We'll see when the holistic vet can see her and what she recommends. 

Thanks.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

check out this group it has some wonderful information on kitty asthma. My Linx has been symptom free since June when we started on the inhaled meds, flovent.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/felineasthma_inhaledmeds/ 
another great site is
http://Fritzthebrave.com
Best of luck and head butts to the kitty!


----------



## pokey318 (Nov 15, 2005)

My Phoebe has also been on Flovent for over 2 years and is doing well. She has no trouble using her inhaler.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey folks,
Anybody here without pets, do give it a thought now..see what I saw while browsing here EDIT by lymekaps -- link to competing site removed it satates that infants living in a home with two or more pets like dogs or cats during the first year of life are less likely to have the kind of allergic reactions that can cause asthma and other problems later on in their life. This was really news to me. I hope this is a new news to you people too, or did you already knew about this? What do you think, is there any logic in this..am confused :roll:


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

You aren't going to like this, but I finally found relief for my cats asthma by buying a high end Air Purifier. 
Not the kind you can buy in a local store, but one I spent almost 800 dollars on. My cat would cough daily and now he hardly ever coughs. 
We bought it originally for the cat, but it has helped my husbands allergies as well. 

My cat never responded well to prednisone and this solved our problem even though it was an expensive fix.


----------



## Zoe&Nuny's Mom (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, I've made an appt for the holistic vet for her for next week. In the meantime, I've switched her food to a lamb-based food and her coughing has almost ceased instantaneously. Her current vet believes her asthma is triggered by a food allergy. I did try the Natural Balance Venison & Green Pea formula before, but she would vomit that food after awhile so I can't use that one. 

I wish I could get rid of my carpeting, but I'm in an apartment and won't be able to move from here till the end of next year. I'm sure that even if I got a Dr. to say that I am allergic to carpeting so that they can change it, the dumb landlord would rather me move than change it. He's such a jerk! I'm sure that the carpeting might be another trigger for her.

Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------

